# Airplay. mot de passe égaré



## cemoiettoi (4 Mai 2020)

Lorsque j'ouvre dans : Préférence Système (Mac OS Catalina 10.15.4) la rubrique Moniteur, je souhaite activer la fonction Moniteur AirPlay  la fenêtre AppleTV Salon ( personnalisation de mon Apple TV) s'ouvre l'application me réclame : "Saisissez le code AIrPlay de -Air pPlay TV Salon -"
J'ai égaré ce code qui apparement ne figure pas dans le trousseau.Est-il possible d'en recréer un et comment? 
Merci


----------

